# 20.7.2.RC22 Update - OMG ugly



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

Oh my, how many ways cannon I say I hate the new color scheme. The bright white highlight in menus is nauseating. The little TiVo guy icon is now faceless and gray. The new thumbs up/down icons stink (ugly).

The contrast on menus is hard to read it's too bright


Update: just called tech support apparently now offshore. After having verified my phone number, via automated call system I was asked to verify again. Then I was asked to verify my email address and physical address. With exception that I did verify I love in Dallas Texas, I refused both because it's irrelevant as all my contact information on my account is accurate. I was then informed that they were refusing further assistance. My Roamio OTA which has yet received this update also had a the year extended warranty.

It may be Time to bring Rivo / TiVo into court violation of contact for Lifetime service (TDTPA) Texas Deceptive Trade Practices Act.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

PCurry57 said:


> Oh my, how many ways cannon I say I hate the new color scheme. The bright white highlight in menus is nauseating. The little TiVo guy icon is now faceless and gray. The new thumbs up/down icons stink (ugly).
> 
> The contrast on menus is hard to read it's too bright
> 
> ...


You're going to sue them because you don't like the new UI color scheme? Good luck with that.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Someone has reported that the new update allows Premieres to use SkipMode. Can any Premiere owners confirm this?


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

tarheelblue32 said:


> Someone has reported that the new update allows Premieres to use SkipMode. Can any Premiere owners confirm this?


NO, i can confirm it does NOT enable SkipMode. I have two Premieres both received this update. I even rebooted hoping the horrid menus would clear up (HDMI issue).

No SkipMode, I transferred a problem from the Roamio OTA that did infact make use of SkipMode no luck. This should have worked were it available as transfers from Premieres to Roamio SkipMode works on Roamio.

Sent from my SM-T817P using Tapatalk


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

tarheelblue32 said:


> You're going to sue them because you don't like the new UI color scheme? Good luck with that.


You did not pay attention, its not entirely about menus. It's about violation of contract regarding customer, tech support. Forcing customers to verify every single aspect of personal contact info. I've been victimised by identity theft in the past, extremely cautious what I share now. Even when I have a business relationship with the company, especially when dealing with offshore (Philippines) or other foreign call center as that's how my identity was co-opted before.

Sent from my SM-T817P using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Tivo Guy has been faceless and grey since I got my first Bolt, so that's just a thing from then on, I guess. It bugged me a little bit, but not as much as bad software or guide data software would. I was on the phone with somebody at Tivo back then and asked about Tivo Guy not having a face anymore. He was mildly amused. 

Probably even more silly - I also loved the start up thing from my Series 2 Tivos - it was colorful and cute. (easily amused here) I miss that.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

there's a thread:

20.7.2 has arrived!


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

sharkster said:


> Tivo Guy has been faceless and grey since I got my first Bolt.


I am neither faceless, or Gray,,, ok a little gray since that picture was taken.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> I am neither faceless, or Gray,,, ok a little gray since that picture was taken.


Oops!  Most humble apologies. 

You know - when I was typing that I was thinking 'hmm...isn't there a guy here named Tivo Guy?' Then my faulty memory said 'I dunno'.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

PCurry57 said:


> Oh my, how many ways cannon I say I hate the new color scheme. The bright white highlight in menus is nauseating. The little TiVo guy icon is now faceless and gray. The new thumbs up/down icons stink (ugly).
> 
> The contrast on menus is hard to read it's too bright
> 
> ...


Probably just easier to provide them your email address and physical address (which you likely would have to do in a dispute resolution) . . . .


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

Mikeguy said:


> Probably just easier to provide them your email address and physical address (which you likely would have to do in a dispute resolution) . . . .


You've apparently never been victim to ID theft

Sent from my SM-T817P using Tapatalk


----------



## paully65 (Feb 20, 2002)

Does anyone have a screenshot of what the interface looks like? XL4 has not gotten it yet.


----------



## eherberg (Feb 17, 2011)

Just search for Bolt menus on google. That's what it looks like. It's just the Bolt interface across the Series 4 and up models, now.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

PCurry57 said:


> You've apparently never been victim to ID theft


Actually, I've unfortunately had my credit card info. and email credentials taken in the past, no matter how careful I've been. Indeed can be scary.

Presumably, TiVo already has customer email and address info., and so personally, I see little exposure in providing it to bona fide TiVo customer support, to get support (and to prove to the agent that I'm the bona fide me). Interestingly, I've had other (non-TiVo) tech. support ask for this same info. (plus phone no., in case there's a telephone call disconnect). Simply my point-of-view.

Otherwise, you might just try good old agent roulette and see if the next agent requires it.


----------



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

No update on my XL4 or Roamio...


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

I hate the flat look as well. I also hated when Apple did it to IOS. 

That being said it wouldn't surprise if it was a good way to save memory and possibly increase a little performance.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

Teeps said:


> No update on my XL4 or Roamio...


I got it on my Premiere Elite/XL4 and Mini, but not on my Roamio Pro yet. I signed up all three on the priority release list.

And I can confirm no Skip Mode on the Premiere.


----------



## Corran Horn (Feb 12, 2002)

YouTube and Netflix seem slightly better. The PS4 and Mini are still faster, though.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

I like it. Looks like Bolt...


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

PCurry57 said:


> You did not pay attention, its not entirely about menus. It's about violation of contract regarding customer, tech support. Forcing customers to verify every single aspect of personal contact info. I've been victimised by identity theft in the past, extremely cautious what I share now. Even when I have a business relationship with the company, especially when dealing with offshore (Philippines) or other foreign call center as that's how my identity was co-opted before.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T817P using Tapatalk


The menu issue is the premise of the call, and even if you could get through without all the verification nonsense, it isn't going to bear any fruit, in my opinion.


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

shwru980r said:


> The menu issue is the premise of the call, and even if you could get through without all the verification nonsense, it isn't going to bear any fruit, in my opinion.


Sadly your correct until and unless the next version fixes it. I suspect there gone this route to make Hydra more appealing

Sent from my SM-T817P using Tapatalk


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

PCurry57 said:


> It may be Time to bring Rivo / TiVo into court violation of contact for Lifetime service (TDTPA) Texas Deceptive Trade Practices Act.


Unless you made the effort to specifically opt-out a few years ago, Tivo modified the EULA to specifically require arbitration. You can't sue, IIRC.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

how would one prove damages from not liking the new color scheme?


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

NorthAlabama said:


> how would one prove damages from not liking the new color scheme?


Documented vision impairment

Sent from my SM-T817P using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

PCurry57 said:


> Documented vision impairment


is there a signed agreement in which tivo agreed to accommodate such impairment, ad infinitum? is there a federal law requiring tivo to do so? if so, wouldn't damages be prorated from the update going forward, amounting to dollars?


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

NorthAlabama said:


> is there a signed agreement in which tivo agreed to accommodate such impairment, ad infinitum? is there a federal law requiring tivo to do so? if so, wouldn't damages be prorated from the update going forward, amounting to dollars?


Isn't the new audio-reading function the work around for vision impaired individuals?


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

NorthAlabama said:


> is there a signed agreement in which tivo agreed to accommodate such impairment, ad infinitum? is there a federal law requiring tivo to do so? if so, wouldn't damages be prorated from the update going forward, amounting to dollars?


Originally, I was going to add, was there some sort of an "aesthetics guarantee" in TiVo's lifetime contract?

But, if one is talking about a true disability (as vs. an aesthetics preference), I wonder if a claim could be brought under the Americans with Disabilities Act or similar state law. Having pondered that, it presumably would have to be brought as an individual arbitration, unless one had opted out of TiVo's dispute resolution policy.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

jrtroo said:


> Isn't the new audio-reading function the work around for vision impaired individuals?


Good point--would that, then, negate some requirement to make the UI as readable as possible, despite TiVo's aesthetics preference.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

PCurry57 said:


> NO, i can confirm it does NOT enable SkipMode.


It does, but SkipMode will only appear on new recordings made after the update. The same thing happened when they enabled it on the Roamios. They use some special processing that happens while the show is being recorded (or transferred), so it can't be back ported to existing recordings. One thing you can do to see it is transfer a show with SkipMode from your Roamio to your Premiere. The should have SkipMode.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

Mikeguy said:


> Originally, I was going to add, was there some sort of an "aesthetics guarantee" in TiVo's lifetime contract?
> 
> But, if one is talking about a true disability (as vs. an aesthetics preference), I wonder if a claim could be brought under the Americans with Disabilities Act or similar state law. Having pondered that, it presumably would have to be brought as an individual arbitration, unless one had opted out of TiVo's dispute resolution policy.


from the ada website:



> "The Americans with Disabilities Act of 1990 (ADA) prohibits discrimination and ensures equal opportunity for persons with disabilities in employment, State and local government services, public accommodations, commercial facilities, and transportation. It also mandates the establishment of TDD/telephone relay services..."



employer responsibilities have been legally defined as a requirement to offer "reasonable accommodations", even though most employers go far beyond what many would consider reasonable.

bottom line, the ada has nothing to do with tivo, and i can't imagine local regulations would, either. however; if changing the color from white back to yellow could be shown medically to increase access for a significant number of customers, i can't see tivo refusing to make the change.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

NorthAlabama said:


> from the ada website:
> 
> employer responsibilities have been legally defined as a requirement to offer "reasonable accommodations", even though most employers go far beyond what many would consider reasonable.
> 
> bottom line, the ada has nothing to do with tivo, and i can't imagine local regulations would, either. however; if changing the color from white back to yellow could be shown medically to increase access for a significant number of customers, i can't see tivo refusing to make the change.


The ADA (and at least some state law) goes beyond employment, and generally covers the commercial marketplace, e.g. gas stations and pumps, restaurants, vendors (bakeries, dept. stores, etc.)--storefront and intra-store access (an ADA lawsuit was brought against Macy's for aisle issues, preventing wheelchair access) is a major area of lawsuits. It also covers programmatic access.

I just don't know if the aesthetics of a website or system such as TiVo would be covered, as an "access" issue. For example, color-blindness is a documented disability--does that mean that a website or TiVo legally must avoid using red and blue, the most problematic colors (but other colors can be involved as well)? Even if the case, would TiVo's screen reader (separately required by federal law) be deemed to be a "sufficient accommodation"?


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

i still can't see how _"...ensures equal opportunity for persons with disabilities in employment, State and local government services, public accommodations, commercial facilities, and transportation..."_ applies to a service provider, unless there's legal precedent of which i'm unaware (which is very likely!).


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

Dan203 said:


> It does, but SkipMode will only appear on new recordings made after the update. The same thing happened when they enabled it on the Roamios. They use some special processing that happens while the show is being recorded (or transferred), so it can't be back ported to existing recordings. One thing you can do to see it is transfer a show with SkipMode from your Roamio to your Premiere. The should have SkipMode.


Is skip mode delivered to the Premiere with the new release or separately?


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

NorthAlabama said:


> i still can't see how _"...ensures equal opportunity for persons with disabilities in employment, State and local government services, public accommodations, commercial facilities, and transportation..."_ applies to a service provider, unless there's legal precedent of which i'm unaware (which is very likely!).


My thought was, coverage could apply as to website/Internet access under "public accommodations," a term-of-art that is defined broadly (it does not just mean, hotels and motels--it covers general stores, for example). And from some brief research, it looks like this may be a hot issue, courts going both ways, for various reasons. For example, Target's website was found to be covered by the ADA, as was Netflix's online service, the judge noting that the ADA is an evolving scheme. A nice article on this: The Internet and Title III of the ADA | Solo, Small Firm and General Practice Division.

But a question remains in my mind if a _product_ that provides access to these sources is covered, i.e., a TiVo box.


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

The applicable guidelines for the Screen-Reader functionality stem from the Twenty-First Century Communications and Video Accessibility Act of 2010 (CVAA) https://www.federalregister.gov/documents/2016/02/04/2016-00929/accessibility-of-user-interfaces-and-video-programming-guides-and-menus



> From that page, Footnote 56
> 56.  Covered entities must comply with these rules by December 20, 2016, subject to certain exceptions. _See_ 47 CFR 79.107(b), 79.108(b), 79.109(c). _See also Report and Order and Further NPRM,_ paras. 111-19.


Tivo missed that by about a month IIRC, as the update with the screen reader didn't reach wide release until sometime in January 2017.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

shwru980r said:


> Is skip mode delivered to the Premiere with the new release or separately?


It could be separate. IIRC they were able to turn it on, without updating the software, on the Roamio. So maybe that's why some aren't seeing it.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

Dan203 said:


> It could be separate. IIRC they were able to turn it on, without updating the software, on the Roamio. So maybe that's why some aren't seeing it.


Ok yes, now that you mention it, I think I remember reading the same thing.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Mikeguy said:


> I just don't know if the aesthetics of a website or system such as TiVo would be covered, as an "access" issue. For example, color-blindness is a documented disability--does that mean that a website or TiVo legally must avoid using red and blue, the most problematic colors (but other colors can be involved as well)? Even if the case, would TiVo's screen reader (separately required by federal law) be deemed to be a "sufficient accommodation"?


My boss is color blind so he always has to have me look at our network switches to tell him if the LED on a specific port is green (1Gbps), yellow (100Mbps), or God forbid red. I don't think he could sue Cisco over that. I also agree that the screen reader would probably go a long way toward making sufficient accommodation.

I do miss the "mustard" on the "hot dog" (TiVo's names for the yellow outline since the Series 1 days) for sentimental reasons, but I can tell you from replicating the old SD menus look and feel in DvrBARS that it takes a lot more work to merge semi-transparent graphics onto an existing graphic background than it does to just change the text and background colors on a rectangle to highlight something.

Several people have posted that the 20.7.2 user interface is faster and it seems that way to me too, but since all three of my boxes updated on the same day that's just anecdotal. Most of the UI changes that people have hated over the years went right over my head because I just want it to be logical and fast. I don't really care if it's ugly - so am I.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

ggieseke said:


> My boss is color blind so he always has to have me look at our network switches to tell him if the LED on a specific port is green (1Gbps), yellow (100Mbps), or God forbid red. I don't think he could sue Cisco over that. I also agree that the screen reader would probably go a long way toward making sufficient accommodation.


Yeah, I think that it could be a longer-shot with TiVo, as a product, but there is a content access service there as well (be it to one's recordings, broadcast TV, or a 3rd-party app service), not totally dissimilar to an ADA claim as against Netflix for its service. It just got me wondering--in the end, it's another disability access issue, and one likely more prevalent than access to a particular, small store.


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

Dan203 said:


> It does, but SkipMode will only appear on new recordings made after the update. The same thing happened when they enabled it on the Roamios. They use some special processing that happens while the show is being recorded (or transferred), so it can't be back ported to existing recordings. One thing you can do to see it is transfer a show with SkipMode from your Roamio to your Premiere. The should have SkipMode.


I can assure you that IT IS NOT AVAILABLE on the 746320 or the 746500. I'm very familiar with how it works on my Roamio OTA. On the Roamio I can transfer (not stream) programs from the premiere' s and use SkipMode. Having recorded live several programs on both the Premiere and Roamio I guarantee SkipMode is not available.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Others have reported that it is available, so it must be something they have to switch on independently.


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

NorthAlabama said:


> from the ada website:
> employer responsibilities have been legally defined as a requirement to offer "reasonable accommodations", even though most employers go far beyond what many would consider reasonable.


ADA governs more than just employer/employee. Title III deals with equal access in public settings, let's say doors, bathrooms, etc. for businesses that serve the public.

Also ADA lawsuits don't work the same as other lawsuits where you show damages. ADA lawsuits are civil rights violations which causes businesses to spend a bunch of money defending themselves. There are penalties for the civil rights violation incident.

You may be right that no lawyer can shoehorn ADA into TiVo. I am just correcting the perception that ADA is employer/employee.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

sfhub said:


> You may be right that no lawyer can shoehorn ADA into TiVo. I am just correcting the perception that ADA is employer/employee.


i understand this, and agree, that was simply one example of precedent. the closest section of the ada i could find would involve public accommodation, and that's a stretch. keep reading...


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

ggieseke said:


> Several people have posted that the 20.7.2 user interface is faster and it seems that way to me too, but since all three of my boxes updated on the same day that's just anecdotal. Most of the UI changes that people have hated over the years went right over my head because I just want it to be logical and fast. I don't really care if it's ugly - so am I.


Same here. 

I'm waiting to see if my wife notices the change (or I should say notices it enough to comment on it).

Scott


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

Dan203 said:


> It does, but SkipMode will only appear on new recordings made after the update. The same thing happened when they enabled it on the Roamios. They use some special processing that happens while the show is being recorded (or transferred), so it can't be back ported to existing recordings. One thing you can do to see it is transfer a show with SkipMode from your Roamio to your Premiere. The should have SkipMode.


So you have a "Two Tuner" Premiere (746320/746500) that has SkipMode functionality?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

PCurry57 said:


> So you have a "Two Tuner" Premiere (746320/746500) that has SkipMode functionality?


No I don't. But I'm pretty sure moyekj said he did in another thread.


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

Dan203 said:


> No I don't. But I'm pretty sure moyekj said he did in another thread.


He said he got it on an Elite 4 tuner. I've seen no post whatsoever of someone confirming their two tuner Premieres no have SkipMode

Sent from my SM-T817P using Tapatalk


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

Dan203 said:


> No I don't. But I'm pretty sure moyekj said he did in another thread.


I also remember reading that another user had skip mode on a premiere. I don't have skip mode on my original 2 tuner 320G premiere yet, but I haven't given up hope.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

HerronScott said:


> Same here.
> 
> I'm waiting to see if my wife notices the change (or I should say notices it enough to comment on it).
> 
> Scott


The interface seems significantly more responsive to me on the premiere.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

PCurry57 said:


> He said he got it on an Elite 4 tuner. I've seen no post whatsoever of someone confirming their two tuner Premieres no have SkipMode
> 
> Sent from my SM-T817P using Tapatalk


Do you think the dual tuner premiere has some hardware deficiency that would prevent skip mode from functinoning?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

PCurry57 said:


> He said he got it on an Elite 4 tuner. I've seen no post whatsoever of someone confirming their two tuner Premieres no have SkipMode


I doubt they would add it to the 4 tuner and not the 2 tuner.

When they enabled it on the Roamios they did it by region. People in the bay area got it first, for several weeks/months. Then when they did finally start rolling it out nation wide the Roamio Plus/Pro units got it first and the basic units got it last. So they could be doing something similar here.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

shwru980r said:


> Do you think the dual tuner premiere has some hardware deficiency that would prevent skip mode from functinoning?


No. SkipMode works using the captions in the recording to align skip points to your recording. It does not depend on any specific hardware.


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

Dan203 said:


> No. SkipMode works using the captions in the recording to align skip points to your recording. It does not depend on any specific hardware.


SkipMode on my Roamio had nothing to do with captions, just press the green button when it's available

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

PCurry57 said:


> SkipMode on my Roamio had nothing to do with captions, just press the green button when it's available
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


It's the underlying tech for SM, apparently tied to the captions tech, under the hood.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

PCurry57 said:


> SkipMode on my Roamio had nothing to do with captions, just press the green button when it's available


SkipMode uses captions. The way it works is that an employee at TiVo records every program on a specific channel from 7:00pm-12:00am. They then go through the recordings and mark the start and end of each show segment. (they mark the show segments, not the commercial blocks) Since the exact timing of shows can vary from market to market TiVo uses the captions as a base point. What they do is they create a list of the start/end points of each segment and the time codes associated with the recording on that TiVo. They then create a hash of every caption in the recording also with time codes. When your TiVo records a program it generates a hash list of all the captions in your recording along with the time codes in your recording. Your TiVo then downloads the segment list and the hash list from the original marker. It compares the hash list of your recording to the hash list of the original marker and calculates a differential for the time codes. It then offsets the time codes for the segment start/end points using that differential so they align to your recording.

So all that's needed for SkipMode to work is for your TiVo to generate the hash list of the captions in your recording. No special hardware is needed for that. It's a relatively simple calculation that probably doesn't even require much CPU power. However from what I can tell from my experiments the hash list is generated while the show is recording/transferring, so they can't generate them for shows you recorded prior to the software update. (they'd have to rescan every video, which would probably require too much CPU)


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> SkipMode uses captions. The way it works is that an employee at TiVo records every program on a specific channel *from 7:00pm-12:00am*.


(The time period since has been expanded.)


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Mikeguy said:


> (The time period since has been expanded.)


Oh has it? I hadn't heard that.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> Oh has it? I hadn't heard that.


As I understand it, starting now at *4 pm*, believe it or not, and going through 12:30 a.m. for the major network talk shows.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I'm not sure how much that helps since they don't include any local content. But I guess it helps for the syndicated shows on the cable networks they include.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> I'm not sure how much that helps since they don't include any local content. But I guess it helps for the syndicated shows on the cable networks they include.


Yeah, I thought that 4 pm was kind of odd. But, every little bit is nice.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

It's all building up with time. First run shows that happened two years ago when SkipMode came out are now being syndicated on various channels and as long as the captions line up SkipMode still works. Eventually most thing will have it. (provided TiVo survives that long)


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

Dan203 said:


> Since the exact timing of shows can vary from market to market TiVo uses the captions as a base point.


More recently it can vary signficantly even within the same market, since apparently our clocks can be off by 2 minutes or more, immediately after syncing clocks with TiVo due to some problem at TiVo side, causing recordings to start at different points


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Padding also throws it off. Syncing to the captions fixes all of those situations.


----------



## videobruce (Nov 30, 2012)

PCurry57 said:


> Update: just called tech support apparently now offshore. After having verified my phone number, via automated call system I was asked to verify again. Then I was asked to verify my email address and physical address. With exception that I did verify I love in Dallas Texas, I refused both because it's irrelevant as all my contact information on my account is accurate. I was then informed that they were refusing further assistance. My Roamio OTA which has yet received this update also had a the year extended warranty.
> It may be Time to bring Rivo / TiVo into court violation of contact for Lifetime service (TDTPA) Texas Deceptive Trade Practices Act.


Only in Texass. Sheesh.


----------



## Blee1940 (Aug 12, 2017)

With update on my Premiere the closed caption option in settings menu causes Tivo to reboot when I click on it. It would seem there are no more cc options.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

Blee1940 said:


> With update on my Premiere the closed caption option in settings menu causes Tivo to reboot when I click on it. It would seem there are no more cc options.


My closed captioning works fine on my dual tuner premiere and I've had 20.7.2.RC22 for a while now.


----------



## John Kulkosky (Aug 15, 2017)

Blee1940 said:


> With update on my Premiere the closed caption option in settings menu causes Tivo to reboot when I click on it. It would seem there are no more cc options.


I have the same exact problem. I use closed captioning all the time, and it does appear, but it appears as a green and black bar with white lettering that extends almost the entire width of the TV ... very distracting. I turned it off via the info button. I called technical support, and they said this problem has been reported by a number of TIVO users. Hopefully, the technicians will resolve this problem quickly. I really miss closed captioning.


----------



## fburgerod (Oct 25, 2007)

John Kulkosky said:


> I have the same exact problem. I use closed captioning all the time, and it does appear, but it appears as a green and black bar with white lettering that extends almost the entire width of the TV ... very distracting. I turned it off via the info button. I called technical support, and they said this problem has been reported by a number of TIVO users. Hopefully, the technicians will resolve this problem quickly. I really miss closed captioning.


I am having the same problem and reported it also. Rep said it will be fixed on 8.20.17. I asked her if she would promise this. "Well, I think it will be fixed..."


----------



## John Kulkosky (Aug 15, 2017)

fburgerod said:


> I am having the same problem and reported it also. Rep said it will be fixed on 8.20.17. I asked her if she would promise this. "Well, I think it will be fixed..."


I'm keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

Your tv can do closed captions


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

mattyro7878 said:


> Your tv can do closed captions


My TV (Sony W600B) can't do CC on HDMI inputs.


----------



## randywalters (Oct 21, 2003)

shwru980r said:


> My closed captioning works fine on my dual tuner premiere and I've had 20.7.2.RC22 for a while now.


Same here on my 2-tuner Premiere with 20.7.2.RC22 ; my CC and all the extensive settings are working perfectly.

.


----------



## randywalters (Oct 21, 2003)

JoeKustra said:


> My TV (Sony W600B) can't do CC on HDMI inputs.


Same for me on my various Sony / Panasonic / Sharp / HP / Toshiba / Insignia TVs. The TV's CC feature isn't available on the HDMI inputs. I have to use the CC function on the connected device instead.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

randywalters said:


> Same for me on my various Sony / Panasonic / Sharp / HP / Toshiba / Insignia TVs. The TV's CC feature isn't available on the HDMI inputs. I have to use the CC function on the connected device instead.


Doesn't that make sense, as that's where the signal is coming from?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Mikeguy said:


> Doesn't that make sense, as that's where the signal is coming from?


From Google:

True: Closed Captioning Service | Subtitles

short version:
"The TV's closed caption button only works for the analog input, when the caption data is embedded in the signal. In this new fangled digital world, the receiver (aka DVR or set-top-box) must generate captions for the screen. Including closed caption info. on an HDMI cable has not been defined or agreed upon by the TV makers. Closed caption data is only well defined on the standard TV format. The closed caption information does not get transmitted by the HDMI cable."

I miss line 21 and the VBI. But not much.


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

randywalters said:


> Same here on my 2-tuner Premiere with 20.7.2.RC22 ; my CC and all the extensive settings are working perfectly.
> 
> .


 I have no issues with closed captioning. Does your 2-tuner Premiere on 20.7.2 have skipmode? Several weeks now nether of my two tuner Premieres have it.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

tarheelblue32 said:


> You're going to sue them because you don't like the new UI color scheme? Good luck with that.


 no because of broken non-functioning plus the loss of ADA visual aesthetics.

Your correct I live in texas and my state is more interested in regulation of bathrooms than protecting citizens from bait and switch

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## fburgerod (Oct 25, 2007)

John Kulkosky said:


> I have the same exact problem. I use closed captioning all the time, and it does appear, but it appears as a green and black bar with white lettering that extends almost the entire width of the TV ... very distracting. I turned it off via the info button. I called technical support, and they said this problem has been reported by a number of TIVO users. Hopefully, the technicians will resolve this problem quickly. I really miss closed captioning.


The Fluorescent Green Bar closed captioning problem is solved...at least for for me. Go to TiVo Central: Settings and Messages, Settings, Display, Closed Captioning. Then, because it is not visible unless you scroll down, go to Container Color. Somehow the upgrade switched the Container color from Default to GREEN. Problem solved. Now, why didn't tech support at TiVo steer me to this? Hope this helps somebody!


----------



## randywalters (Oct 21, 2003)

PCurry57 said:


> I have no issues with closed captioning. Does your 2-tuner Premiere on 20.7.2 have skipmode? Several weeks now nether of my two tuner Premieres have it.


I have not gotten Skip Mode yet. From reading other threads, Tivo has historically been slow to roll it out, but i've seen a few Premiere owners report getting it. Personally i don't need it, and the stuff i record doesn't get skip anyway.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

randywalters said:


> I have not gotten Skip Mode yet. From reading other threads, Tivo has historically been slow to roll it out, but i've seen a few Premiere owners report getting it. Personally i don't need it, and the stuff i record doesn't get skip anyway.


I haven't received skip mode on my dual tuner premiere with RC22. It will really be something when it happens.


----------



## Cheezmo (Apr 26, 2004)

So I think 20.7.2 is rolling out to all the Premiere's now. RC24. Any word on getting skip mode or not for this recent wave?


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Cheezmo said:


> So I think 20.7.2 is rolling out to all the Premiere's now. RC24. Any word on getting skip mode or not for this recent wave?


My Premiere (Elite unit) rec'd the update sometime in the last week. It does not have SM. It also does not have captions at FF1X (one can wish, eh?).


----------



## powrcow (Sep 27, 2010)

Who said their Premiere got skip mode? I have only seen reference to that fact someone said they have it, but not the person who actually got it.

My 4-tuner Premiere got 20.7.2 last night. I wasn't on any update list.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

powrcow said:


> Who said their Premiere got skip mode? I have only seen reference to that fact someone said they have it, but not the person who actually got it.


20.7.2 has arrived!


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

They need to post a picture. My basic Premiere does not have SM.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

JoeKustra said:


> They need to post a picture. My basic Premiere does not have SM.


Agree. Neither does my Premiere, nor anyone else who has posted about it in the last week or so. I'd like to see whoever said it confirm it.



NorthAlabama said:


> 20.7.2 has arrived!


???

That just links to the original thread, not a Premiere SM post.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

astrohip said:


> Agree. Neither does my Premiere, nor anyone else who has posted about it in the last week or so. I'd like to see whoever said it confirm it. ??? That just links to the original thread, not a Premiere SM post.


this thread is dedicated to the new colors of 20.7.2, the instances of users reporting skip mode added to premiers as part of the update is in the main 20.7.2 software thread.


----------



## randywalters (Oct 21, 2003)

powrcow said:


> Who said their Premiere got skip mode? I have only seen reference to that fact someone said they have it, but not the person who actually got it.
> 
> My 4-tuner Premiere got 20.7.2 last night. I wasn't on any update list.


Moyekj got SM on his Premieres in the 20.7.2 thread here:

20.7.2 has arrived!

There is much discussion in that thread about how it's rolled out and implemented etc.

.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

My Premiere was updated from RC22 to RC24 today. I checked Network and it showed Restart Pending, so I restarted the Premiere. No skip mode as of yet.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

JoeKustra said:


> They need to post a picture. My basic Premiere does not have SM.


I don't think we need a picture to believe that Kevin has it on his Premiere. 

Scott


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

HerronScott said:


> I don't think we need a picture to believe that Kevin has it on his Premiere.
> 
> Scott


What if....
I transferred a program from my Roamio to my Premiere. No SM. Then I transferred it to my other Roamio. When I went into My Shows there was a blink, then the SM icon displayed. So what if TiVo has Kevin's Premiere listed as a Roamio and sends the required stuff to the Premiere which makes SM work? Good guess? I wonder if the software in that Premiere ends in 746 or 846.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

NorthAlabama said:


> this thread is dedicated to the new colors of 20.7.2, the instances of users reporting skip mode added to premiers as part of the update is in the main 20.7.2 software thread.


By "new colors" I'm assuming you mean black and white in the menus, 'cause that's what I'm suddenly getting, and I presume that it only recently started running 20.7.2.RC24-01-2-746


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

unitron said:


> By "new colors" I'm assuming you mean black and white in the menus, 'cause that's what I'm suddenly getting, and I presume that it only recently started running 20.7.2.RC24-01-2-746


i've noticed blue and white replaced yellow in the menus, and a new shade of blue was added to the tdl. my tivo didn't add any black to the menus, though there are the new boot splash screens, which i have already said are dark and ugly, but don't expect to see often.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

i woke up to different colors and no more face in tivo guy. why would they do this? isnt he a brand? whats next. removing the animation from my sony t60 when i press 00


----------



## Lurker1 (Jun 4, 2004)

It is all symbolic of RiVo being a mere ghost of the former TiVo.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

JoeKustra said:


> What if....
> I transferred a program from my Roamio to my Premiere. No SM. Then I transferred it to my other Roamio. When I went into My Shows there was a blink, then the SM icon displayed. So what if TiVo has Kevin's Premiere listed as a Roamio and sends the required stuff to the Premiere which makes SM work? Good guess? I wonder if the software in that Premiere ends in 746 or 846.


Seems too complicated to me. I'd infer that similar to the rollout on the Roamio that SM has only been enabled for some Premiere TSN's to start with. Of course it's possible that was just a mistake as well, but we can only wait and see if more users get it in the future.

Scott


----------



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

Don't like the new look at all. 
Functionality; for how I use it, works no worse than before.
Thanks tivo.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

JoeKustra said:


> What if....
> I transferred a program from my Roamio to my Premiere. No SM. Then I transferred it to my other Roamio. When I went into My Shows there was a blink, then the SM icon displayed. So what if TiVo has Kevin's Premiere listed as a Roamio and sends the required stuff to the Premiere which makes SM work? Good guess? I wonder if the software in that Premiere ends in 746 or 846.


Roamio's already had skip mode. Not sure why they would have to install skip mode to a Roamio, unless it was an old roamio that was deactivated before skip mode was released to the Roamio and then was just recently activated. They must have an algorithm to determine if they need to install mode to a Roamio probably based on the date of the last connection.

If the premieres receiving skip mode is a mistake, then Tivo must be installing skip mode to Roamio's every time they connect.


----------



## randywalters (Oct 21, 2003)

shwru980r said:


> My Premiere was updated from RC22 to RC24 today. I checked Network and it showed Restart Pending, so I restarted the Premiere. No skip mode as of yet.


Ah, i was wondering if any Premieres with RC22 would get re-updated to RC24 (you're the first one i've seen AFAIK). Wonder what they changed (or fixed ha ha).


----------



## bkchast (Aug 25, 2017)

HerronScott said:


> Same here.
> 
> I'm waiting to see if my wife notices the change (or I should say notices it enough to comment on it).
> 
> Scott


Not your wife, but "It sucks!"


----------



## bkchast (Aug 25, 2017)

powrcow said:


> Who said their Premiere got skip mode? I have only seen reference to that fact someone said they have it, but not the person who actually got it.
> 
> My 4-tuner Premiere got 20.7.2 last night. I wasn't on any update list.


Me, too. Not on any list either


----------



## randywalters (Oct 21, 2003)

randywalters said:


> Ah, i was wondering if any Premieres with RC22 would get re-updated to RC24 (you're the first one i've seen AFAIK). Wonder what they changed (or fixed ha ha).


Update - My Premiere just re-updated sometime around 4 AM from 20.7.2.RC22 to 20.7.2.RC24, and now the menus are sluggish and slow to respond to button presses. RC22 had actually sped up menu responsiveness, now it's even slower than it was before RC22 arrived last month. I hope this is just temporary while the new software settles in.


----------



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

My XL4 and Roamio have the RC24 update.
Not sure when they arrived but kmttg shows the update.


----------



## MrJedi (Apr 13, 2011)

Got this update last night. Will take some getting used to. I don't like how much white there is. That's not attractive for night-time viewing. Oh well. Not like I can do anything about it.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

I concur, can't stand the white, incredibly annoying.


----------



## toy4x4 (Jun 23, 2008)

I hope you all send your feedback directly to Tivo. I just sent a email via their contact page requesting a change to something better than bright white.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

So did none of you "it burns my eyes!!!!" folks have or see a Bolt? this has been the Bolt color scheme since day one.
I honestly don't care, white/yellow, it generally works the same and has a Tivo LiveGuide so I'm good with it.


----------



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

dianebrat said:


> So did none of you "it burns my eyes!!!!" folks have or see a Bolt?
> this has been the Bolt color scheme since day one.
> I honestly don't care, white/yellow, it generally works the same and has a Tivo LiveGuide so I'm good with it.


No.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Lurker1 said:


> It is all symbolic of RiVo being a mere ghost of the former TiVo.


I don't necessarily agree but, good one.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

MrJedi said:


> Got this update last night. Will take some getting used to. I don't like how much white there is. *That's not attractive for night-time viewing. *Oh well. Not like I can do anything about it.


A good point (or viewing in a darker room).

But yes, you indeed can let TiVo know. Maybe it can throw some grey into the white, toning things down while still being professional and "cool."

Contact us


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

MrJedi said:


> Got this update last night. Will take some getting used to. I don't like how much white there is. That's not attractive for night-time viewing. Oh well. Not like I can do anything about it.


Did you get RC22 or RC24?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I think I see the problem. All white has become brighter. With the HD menus, they have reduced the font so the change isn't too bad. But there are a lot (most) of Premiere menus that are still SD. The older fatter font and increased brightness is quite bright. If you have your Premiere set to all SD menus, it must be really bad.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

I think the new monochrome scheme is ugly, but I can deal with it for the most part. What I can't deal with is that they gave absolutely no thought to some of the screens like captions settings. If you highlight any light grey text, the white highlight makes it completely unreadable. All other text colors get reversed when highlighted, but not this one. I put that squarely in the bug category. I would be fired if my software went out like that. Well maybe not fired, but I'd never live it down.

And no, I've never seen a Bolt. This update makes me glad I never bought one. I'll hold my nose until Hydra.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

mdavej said:


> And no, I've never seen a Bolt. This update makes me glad I never bought one. I'll hold my nose until Hydra.


Judging from the public screenshots of the hydra interface I've seen I'd vote for this format that some folks seem to think is horrible, me? it looks just like my Bolts, totally NBD in my book.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

dianebrat said:


> Judging from the public screenshots of the hydra interface I've seen I'd vote for this format that some folks seem to think is horrible, me? it looks just like my Bolts, totally NBD in my book.


At least on Hydra, light grey text changes to dark grey when highlighted in white. This is Programming 101 level stuff.


----------



## KDeFlane (Jan 29, 2014)

JoeKustra said:


> If you have your Premiere set to all SD menus, it must be really bad.


This. Especially at 3AM.


----------



## tpir72 (Dec 29, 2006)




----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

Dan203 said:


> It's all building up with time. First run shows that happened two years ago when SkipMode came out are now being syndicated on various channels and as long as the captions line up SkipMode still works. Eventually most thing will have it. (provided TiVo survives that long)


Called TiVo yesterday transferring a Roamio Basic lifetime service. While I was on phone I inquired about SkipMode on Premieres. I can confirm NO 746 PREMIERES two tuner Premieres get SkipMode! Only some of the four tuner models. Direct from TiVo!

Sent from my SM-T817P using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Interesting.


----------



## randywalters (Oct 21, 2003)

PCurry57 said:


> Called TiVo yesterday transferring a Roamio Basic lifetime service. While I was on phone I inquired about SkipMode on Premieres. I can confirm NO 746 PREMIERES two tuner Premieres get SkipMode! Only some of the four tuner models. Direct from TiVo!


And you actually believe that a Tivo CSR knows anything about a Premiere (much less any Tivo in general)?

Every time i called them about an issue they have been lacking the necessary knowledge and have always been wrong. Seriously. I can't remember how many times they said "Your hard drive has gone bad" when i've called about various problems over the years (it wasn't my hard drive). Or when they say to "clear and delete" or "rerun Guided Setup" that of course never fixes the problem. Or all the times TCF members call to report a widespread issue that several members are having and they said they aren't aware of such an issue. And it's even worse since Rovi has taken over and moved support overseas where the CSRs have probably never even seen a Tivo in person ha ha.

I have very little faith in Tivo Support.


----------



## n8walker (May 4, 2002)

I do appreciate how they made VideoApps more accessible. Previously, they were at the bottom of the main screen and it was inconvenient having to scroll to the bottom.

I like the new white bar in the daytime, improved visibility in sunlight. At night, however, it is quite bright. I wish we had the ability for custom color schemes or custom skins.

I also noticed one minor bug with Video Providers, that it's displaying duplicate icons for Plex and OperaTV which were previously enabled before the upgrade. Both seem to open the latest application.


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

randywalters said:


> And you actually believe that a Tivo CSR knows anything about a Premiere (much less any Tivo in general)?
> 
> Every time i called them about an issue they have been lacking the necessary knowledge and have always been wrong. Seriously. I can't remember how many times they said "Your hard drive has gone bad" when i've called about various problems over the years (it wasn't my hard drive). Or when they say to "clear and delete" or "rerun Guided Setup" that of course never fixes the problem. Or all the times TCF members call to report a widespread issue that several members are having and they said they aren't aware of such an issue. And it's even worse since Rovi has taken over and moved support overseas where the CSRs have probably never even seen a Tivo in person ha ha.
> 
> I have very little faith in Tivo Support.


Wow, you are persistent in attacking me. Your apology is accepted. Transferred to Tech Support

Sent from my SM-T817P using Tapatalk


----------



## Lurker1 (Jun 4, 2004)

n8walker said:


> I do appreciate how they made VideoApps more accessible. Previously, they were at the bottom of the main screen and it was inconvenient having to scroll to the bottom.
> 
> I like the new white bar in the daytime, improved visibility in sunlight. At night, however, it is quite bright. I wish we had the ability for custom color schemes or custom skins.
> 
> I also noticed one minor bug with Video Providers, that it's displaying duplicate icons for Plex and OperaTV which were previously enabled before the upgrade. Both seem to open the latest application.


Hey, thanks for the photo. That is exactly what my TV looks like. Can you read the text in the highlight? It is hard for me to read any highlighted text.


----------



## n8walker (May 4, 2002)

It's connected via HDMI so the picture is crystal clear. My TV is near a window, combined with the brightness of the highlight so my phone was having trouble focusing when I took the photo.


----------



## Lurker1 (Jun 4, 2004)

n8walker said:


> It's connected via HDMI so the picture is crystal clear. My TV is near a window, combined with the brightness of the highlight so my phone was having trouble focusing when I took the photo.


Maybe my eyes are having trouble focusing for the same reasons.


----------



## randywalters (Oct 21, 2003)

PCurry57 said:


> Wow, you are persistent in attacking me. Your apology is accepted. Transferred to Tech Support


I'm not attacking you, just reminding you that a very knowledgeable TCF member reported that he does have Skip Mode on his 2-Tuner Premiere, and you seem to not believe him. It's possible that he was mistaken and i do think you should ask him directly. There may still be hope that we'll eventually get SM on our 2-Tuner Premieres, especially if he confirms that his 2T has it.

I'd believe him before i'd ever believe a Tivo CSR. I guess i was kinda attacking Tivo CSRs in my previous post LOL.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

randywalters said:


> I'm not attacking you, just reminding you that a very knowledgeable TCF member reported that he does have Skip Mode on his 2-Tuner Premiere, and you seem to not believe him. It's possible that he was mistaken and i do think you should ask him directly. There may still be hope that we'll eventually get SM on our 2-Tuner Premieres, especially if he confirms that his 2T has it.
> 
> I'd believe him before i'd ever believe a Tivo CSR. I guess i was kinda attacking Tivo CSRs in my previous post LOL.


The Replay TV DVRs had commercial skip functionality in 2000. And some models would skip the commercial automatically. I don't see how there could be any hardware limitation in the premiere that would prevent skip mode from functioning. It also appears that all the premieres have the same CPU and memory.

CPU: Broadcom BCM7413 400MHZ dual core 1100 Dhrystone MIPS
RAM: 512 MB

If anything, I would think that a dual tuner premiere would have more cpu and memory capacity available than a 4 tuner premiere, because there are only 2 tuners to manage versus 4.


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

shwru980r said:


> The Replay TV DVRs had commercial skip functionality in 2000. And some models would skip the commercial automatically.


I think all models that had commercial advance could skip automatically from a software/CPU power perspective. If some models that did commercial advance didn't do auto commercial advance, it would have been disabled for legal (not technical) reasons.

I remember the 5040 had a playback option/checkmark to skip commercials, which controlled whether it was on by default. There was also a dedicated commercial advance button on the remote. If Commercial Advance was "On" it would skip automatically (there was no choice). If you wanted to see the commercials, you would need to press the Commercial Advance button on the remote to turn skip "Off", otherwise skip forward or back would just jump over the commercial segment.

So basically you had auto-commercial advance, or no commercial advance. There wasn't the option for manual commercial advance. If commercial advance was off and you enabled while in a commercial segment, it would immediately skip and further skips were automatic, so you could simulate manual commercial advance by enabling commercial advance, then immediately disabling it.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

how does a DVR know what/where a commercial is and how far to skip and when to stop


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

newsposter said:


> how does a DVR know what/where a commercial is and how far to skip and when to stop


Different devices do it differently. Replay had some automated detection of some blanking, detected by the unit itself.

TiVo has some people marking off index points, but those index points need to be synced up with your local recording. People who looked into have said that syncing up is done by examining CC data.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

n8walker said:


> I do appreciate how they made VideoApps more accessible. Previously, they were at the bottom of the main screen and *it was inconvenient having to scroll to the bottom*.


Note that you can *quickly* navigate (i.e. jump!) to the bottom of TiVo show listings (and many TiVo UI menus) using the Advance (30-second Skip) button on your remote. Once at the limit of the list/menu, repeated pressing of the button will jump between the bottom and top of the listiing/menu.

I've grown fond enough of this navigation feature that I curse the TiVo developers when I encounter menu screens where it hasn't been implemented. And using the Advance button within "My Shows" is my preferred method of getting to our networked DVRs, streaming apps and the Recently Deleted Folder.

p.s. Channel Down/Up also allow for quicker navigation, of course, but the Advance leap is essential for anyone with an extensive show listing.


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

krkaufman said:


> Note that you can *quickly* navigate (i.e. jump!) to the bottom of TiVo show listings (and many TiVo UI menus) using the Advance (30-second Skip) button on your remote.
> ...
> And using the Advance button within "My Shows" is my preferred method of getting to our networked DVRs, streaming apps and the Recently Deleted Folder.
> ...


Yes, that is super useful with the obstructive left column hidden.

Since the number buttons no longer affect the sort order, I wish they would add a shortcut where 0-9 would get you to the top (0), bottom (9), and other #s some percentage of the way down in one's MyShow list.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Re: ReplayTVs...


sfhub said:


> There wasn't the option for manual commercial advance. If commercial advance was off and you enabled while in a commercial segment, it would immediately skip and further skips were automatic, so you could simulate manual commercial advance by enabling commercial advance, then immediately disabling it.


The ReplayTV remote's Right/Left navigation arrows allowed manually jumping to the next/previous commercial marker (tagging either the start of a commercial break or its end) -- _similar _to what's possible with TiVo's Channel Up/Down buttons. I can't say if this manual feature was there from the introduction of the ReplayTV Commercial Advance feature in late 2001 or not, but it's there (and I'd think it wrongheaded not to have included it from the get-go).

I think the dedicated Commercial Advance button on the remote control, for toggling automatic Commercial Advance, was unique to the 5000 series model.

That said, personally I never found the ReplayTV Commercial Advance markers reliable enough to trust, except for select shows -- unlike TiVo's implementation.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

sfhub said:


> Since the number buttons no longer affect the sort order, I wish they would add a shortcut where 0-9 would get you to the top (0), bottom (9), and other #s some percentage of the way down in one's MyShow list.


Yep, especially with the advent of OnePass where streaming shows can add to the volume of the "My Shows" listing, a multi-tap style jump navigation, similar to what the ReplayTV had, would be great. No reason to reinvent the wheel.


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

krkaufman said:


> That said, personally I never found the ReplayTV Commercial Advance markers reliable enough to trust, except for select shows -- unlike TiVo's implementation.


Reverse commerical advance easter egg was pretty cool to watch super bowl commercials only.

I'd love to see T9 for search shows. I hardly ever use the number buttons there and it is already doing incremental matching so T9 isn't a big leap.


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

randywalters said:


> I'm not attacking you, just reminding you that a very knowledgeable TCF member reported that he does have Skip Mode on his 2-Tuner Premiere, and you seem to not believe him. It's possible that he was mistaken and i do think you should ask him directly. There may still be hope that we'll eventually get SM on our 2-Tuner Premieres, especially if he confirms that his 2T has it.
> 
> I'd believe him before i'd ever believe a Tivo CSR. I guess i was kinda attacking Tivo CSRs in my previous post LOL.


One and Only One report on commercial SkipMode, many others with the two tuner 746 Premieres reporting NO SkipMode! Add that one person isn't chiming in to defend your position. Yup, I believe my personal experience and TiVo before I believe a singlular report that doesn't pass the empirical scientific data test.

Sent from my SM-T817P using Tapatalk


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

PCurry57 said:


> One and Only One report on commercial SkipMode, many others with the two tuner 746 Premieres reporting NO SkipMode! Add that one person isn't chiming in to defend your position. Yup, I believe my personal experience and TiVo before I believe a singlular report that doesn't pass the empirical scientific data test.


I confirm both my XL4 (758) and my 2-Tuner Premiere Upgraded 2TB (746) both got SkipMode w/ SW Vers. 20.7.2


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

CoxInPHX said:


> I confirm both my XL4 (758) and my 2-Tuner Premiere Upgraded 2TB (746) both got SkipMode w/ SW Vers. 20.7.2


I believe you. But I don't use my Premiere enough to call support.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

CoxInPHX said:


> I confirm both my XL4 (758) and my 2-Tuner Premiere Upgraded 2TB (746) both got SkipMode w/ SW Vers. 20.7.2


Video or it didn't happen!

Plus, I'd like to try it out...

-KP


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

kpeters59 said:


> Video or it didn't happen!


Do you really need a Video? or were you just being cute?


----------



## baz48 (Nov 19, 2017)

I'm going to jump in here about the Premieres having skip mode. My husband's Premiere DOES have it (for a couple of months now) and my Premiere DOES NOT. Tivo has given me several stories, the latest that it "is very rare" for Premieres to have SM since they "don't have the capability". Well, apparently some of them do. We both have the same Platform: Series 4 and software version: 20.7.4.RC2.746-2-746 He got his box after I got mine, maybe a year or so, but I don't remember exactly when.


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

CoxInPHX said:


> Do you really need a Video? or were you just being cute?


It is a common phrase said in jest with the younger generation where lots of stuff online is inaccurate.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

CoxInPHX said:


> I confirm both my XL4 (758) and my 2-Tuner Premiere Upgraded 2TB (746) both got SkipMode w/ SW Vers. 20.7.2


I think the reason for the disbelief is that not a single other long-time member has reported getting it on anything predating a Roamio. Not one.

I have one Premier (Elite), and two Roamios. Both the Rs have it, the P does not. This seems to be the case for everyone but you. I'm not saying you didn't get it, I'm saying that no one else has. And that seems odd.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

astrohip said:


> I think the reason for the disbelief is that not a single other long-time member has reported getting it on anything predating a Roamio. Not one.


Except Kevin (kmttg)...

Scott


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

astrohip said:


> I think the reason for the disbelief is that not a single other long-time member has reported getting it on anything predating a Roamio. Not one.
> 
> I have one Premier (Elite), and two Roamios. Both the Rs have it, the P does not. This seems to be the case for everyone but you. I'm not saying you didn't get it, I'm saying that no one else has. And that seems odd.


Exactly

Sent from my SM-T817P using Tapatalk


----------



## baz48 (Nov 19, 2017)

I know I'm not a long time member - I only found this site by researching my Premiere problem. If I could take a screen shot of our two Premieres, I would. I have no reason to lie about our one Premiere having SM, and the other one not. I'd love an explanation.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

baz48 said:


> I know I'm not a long time member - I only found this site by researching my Premiere problem. If I could take a screen shot of our two Premieres, I would. I have no reason to lie about our one Premiere having SM, and the other one not. I'd love an explanation.


The problem is TiVo itself doesn't believe you. I do. I also believe that there is some randomness involved. I have four Mini boxes, each with different Apps using a Host with zero Apps. And the best joke:
Skip mode on Premiere problems | TiVo Features | TiVo Help Forums

That's not you, is it?


----------



## baz48 (Nov 19, 2017)

Yes, that IS me. I'm almost afraid that they will take away the SM on my husband's just for spite since I keep asking them to fix the problem! LOL Figures that they would try to upsell me. No thanks. It's a great feature, but not worth hundreds of dollars for a new machine and service.


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

I think it is clear the software for SkipMode is there for Premieres and everything could work, as it does for some. We just don't know the rationale for who gets the SkipMode switch turned on at TiVo side.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

sfhub said:


> I think it is clear the software for SkipMode is there for Premieres and everything could work, as it does for some. We just don't know the rationale for who gets the SkipMode switch turned on at TiVo side.


The SkipMode flag setting is called the *"AP_clippy"* flag/setting,
(at least for the Mini, I am assuming the setting is the same for the DVRs)

I would try to get a Level 2 CSR and don't even mention Premiere just say your DVR does not have SkipMode and give them the TSN. Ask the CSR to enable it in the Device Management Interface.

This does appear to be a random or rare occurrence, my mom's Premiere has SkipMode, but my sisters does not. Both Premieres are on my account.


----------



## powrcow (Sep 27, 2010)

CoxInPHX said:


> The SkipMode flag setting is called the *"AP_clippy"* flag/setting


How did you figure that out?


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

powrcow said:


> How did you figure that out?


Secrets from a past NDA


----------



## emuman100 (Jul 3, 2003)

I agree with the original poster that the new UI is horrible. The Tivo guy, like Tivo itself, is faceless and gray. I really liked the original interface a LOT better. I even liked it better than the Series 3 interface. It's a shame. If I could have blocked the update, I would have, but I don't know if the software looks at the bootpage like in previous versions. Very sad. Tivo really is going down hill.


----------

